# Whats the problem with woodshavings?!



## sj1 (Jan 5, 2011)

I've noticed lots of people on this forum seem to advise against using woodshavings and certain types of cat litter- personally I've never had an issue with either- whats wrong with it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

sj1 said:


> I've noticed lots of people on this forum seem to advise against using woodshavings and certain types of cat litter- personally I've never had an issue with either- whats wrong with it?


Wood shavings cause uri's do NOT use pine or especially cedar shavings!!! These contain toxins that also cause liver damage. Aspen is better but there are far better alternatives out there.

As for cat litter if it is wood or paper based it is ok, the clay cat litter is dusty and when inhaled by rabbits causes lung and liver damage and death. Do not use!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

the only safe shavings are aspen, which are quiet pricey, and hard to find in this country, aspen shavings will always say aspen on them.

pine shavings contain phenols which are known to cause kidney damage, which can prove lethal is not treated asap

also all shavings are dusty (even if they have been dust extracted) which can lead to URI's, conjunctivitus, alergies ect

have a read of this
AFRMA - Softwood Bedding

cat litter is made for cats, clumping cat litter can kill a rabbit if eaten, and clay based ones are incredibly dusty, many also have added chemicals for odour control, which again, can kill a rabbit
the only safe ones are natural wood or paper based ones


----------



## sj1 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you - I'm going to order some of that Megazorb stuff today! I know this is the rabbit forum but I also have two gerbils, which live in an old fish tank which I n just fill with woodshavings- are woodshavings ok for gerbils or should I be using something else for them as well?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

sj1 said:


> Thank you - I'm going to order some of that Megazorb stuff today! I know this is the rabbit forum but I also have two gerbils, which live in an old fish tank which I n just fill with woodshavings- are woodshavings ok for gerbils or should I be using something else for them as well?


I don't know about gerbils but I know they're not recommended for rats, I know some people use them with no ill effects but I won't take the risk


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

The risks are the same for all animals


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

ive been useing soft wood shavings for years and never had any probs


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

wacky said:


> ive been useing soft wood shavings for years and never had any probs


Just because you have been using them without problems doesn't mean the issue isn't there. Unless you get every animal a necropsy you will never know if the shavings did no harm....

And as there are far better alternatives out there why bother risking it??


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

sj1 said:


> Thank you - I'm going to order some of that Megazorb stuff today! I know this is the rabbit forum but I also have two gerbils, which live in an old fish tank which I n just fill with woodshavings- are woodshavings ok for gerbils or should I be using something else for them as well?


Why say thank you and give negative rep :huh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> Why say thank you and give negative rep :huh:


Ditto :huh:


----------



## sj1 (Jan 5, 2011)

What do you mean- how do you give someone 'negative rep'


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

You click on the rep button on the post then either select posative or negative, giving some one negative rep for good advice is a bit of a slap in the face really


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> You click on the rep button on the post then either select posative or negative, giving some one negative rep for good advice is a bit of a slap in the face really


Whats a rep button?? Where is it?? Not that i want to give negative rep,but i didnt know such things existed! You can tell im new!!  X


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

zowie said:


> Whats a rep button?? Where is it?? Not that i want to give negative rep,but i didnt know such things existed! You can tell im new!!  X


If you look at the top of a post you need to click the scales and then positive or negative.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Just dont negative me else ill cry!!!! 

:lol:


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh yeah!! Is it the done thing to give positive rep if what someone has said is good?? :smile5:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yep if you think they have given you good advice, or said something rally good, rep away


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> yep if you think they have given you good advice, or said something rally good, rep away


Okie Dokie!! Will do!!


----------



## sj1 (Jan 5, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> You click on the rep button on the post then either select posative or negative, giving some one negative rep for good advice is a bit of a slap in the face really


well obviously, I didn't actually mean to do that... sorry  btw I got some megazorb and it seems great- I'm just not convinced by the smell its quite distinctive!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

sj1 said:


> btw I got some megazorb and it seems great- I'm just not convinced by the smell its quite distinctive!


A few people have said that now, I must be a freak cos I quite like the smell


----------

